# Prairie 650 oil leak



## Dylan21 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey guys a buddy has a 650 that's when it sits it leaks oil to the point where he has to put a quart in it every month. I have had it for 2 weeks and looking for the leak one thing I noticed oil is dripping out of the crankcase vent line. Has anyone else had this problem? I have not messed with many kawasakis so I am stumped on it.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

check the oil seals from the out put shaft on the engine front and rear


----------



## Dylan21 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok I will check that I have put a towel under it and the only spot it has left has been right under the vent line. The skid plate was also all covered in oil


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you see the leak at the left side white canister under the water pump ? If so, then the water pump seal and oil seal behind it needs to be replaced.If so, here is a link.......
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/19975-1st-time-water-pump-seal-repair.html


----------



## Dylan21 (Jan 3, 2015)

dman66 said:


> Do you see the leak at the left side white canister under the water pump ? If so, then the water pump seal and oil seal behind it needs to be replaced.If so, here is a link.......
> 1st time water pump seal repair - MudInMyBlood Forums


Hey buddy when you mean white canister are you talking about the one that's conected to the hose that's under the motor? Yes oil is dripping out of there


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes that's the one I'm referring you to. Time to replace the water pump seal and the oil seal behind it.
Here's a vid of the replacement. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ObtcZ5UcME


----------



## Dylan21 (Jan 3, 2015)

dman66 said:


> Yes that's the one I'm referring you to. Time to replace the water pump seal and the oil seal behind it.
> Here's a vid of the replacement. Water pump Oil Seal replacement - YouTube


[/QUOTE]

So all I should need is that one part behind the impellar right?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

No wrong. Read the first link I posted. Post #5 in the link has parts listed.You have to pull the water pump seal in order to replace the oil seal behind the water pump seal.


----------



## Dylan21 (Jan 3, 2015)

dman66 said:


> No wrong. Read the first link I posted. Post #5 in the link has parts listed.You have to pull the water pump seal in order to replace the oil seal behind the water pump seal.


Hey buddy is getting the water pump impeller off normal threads and all that? No reverse threads or anything?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't recall, but I think it was righty tighty / lefty loosy. Turning it one way should be a lot of resistance like fully tight, and the other way should be less resistance. words of wisdom - LOL.....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Its normal (right hand) threads be sure an follow the recommended torque specs when going back together I know a guy who stripped 2 impellers an broke the threads off the shaft trying to put the impeller on


----------

